# Snake mites HELP!!!!



## vivsgecks

Last night, i discovered some small white “mites”? on my snake, there were only about 2-3 that i could see. Does anyone have advice on how to get rid of it or what it even is? I’m extremely worried and theres no exotic vets open near me.


----------



## Malc

With such a common issue, remedies have been well documented in previous discussions. Using the search function above here are the results when "mites" are used as the search string... have a read


----------



## wilkinss77

vivsgecks said:


> Last night, i discovered some small white “mites”? on my snake, there were only about 2-3 that i could see. Does anyone have advice on how to get rid of it or what it even is? I’m extremely worried and theres no exotic vets open near me.
> 
> View attachment 351629


Not snake mites or parasitic- snake & other reptile mites are black, maroon or dark brown & they'd be on the snake.


----------



## Zincubus

Yikes ... hope there’re not a new albino Mite 


I’ll be beggered with 10 whitish snakes !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Malc

Zincubus said:


> Yikes ... hope there’re not a new albino Mite
> 
> 
> I’ll be beggered with 10 whitish snakes !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


LOL - yeah the advantage of having a BEL, you could spot any mites on it a mile away


----------



## wilkinss77

Zincubus said:


> Yikes ... hope there’re not a new albino Mite
> 
> 
> I’ll be beggered with 10 whitish snakes !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


They aren't. White mites are wood mites.


----------



## Zincubus

wilkinss77 said:


> They aren't. White mites are wood mites.


I was joking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jibbajabba

Check out Taurrus (google it). These are predatory mites. I had great success with them. Make sure you order them from a reputable shop as they need to be shipped ‘fresh’ otherwise you only get a tub of dead dust.



> Taurrus is a biological pest control treatment using natural predators to control external parasites. Taurrus is 100% safe to animals and humans, the predatory mites only feed upon parasites and their eggs and die once their task is done.


----------



## wilkinss77

Jibbajabba said:


> Check out Taurrus (google it). These are predatory mites. I had great success with them. Make sure you order them from a reputable shop as they need to be shipped ‘fresh’ otherwise you only get a tub of dead dust.


Probably not necessary in the OP's case, as the mite in the pic is a wood mite & not parasitic.


----------



## Jibbajabba

Missed that. Having said that. Probably won’t hurt to get rid anyway. Throw some lady bugs in instead


----------



## Baldpoodle

Ardap will get rid of them buggers.


----------



## ian14

Baldpoodle said:


> Ardap will get rid of them buggers.


And also illegal to sell in the UK.


----------



## Elly66

ian14 said:


> And also illegal to sell in the UK.


I had to look the stuff up as wasn't sure what it was. If it's illegal to sell in the UK, why can it be found on UK websites to buy easily?


----------



## LiasisUK

As others have said those arent snake mites


----------



## lbalicki26

hey i got some "mite" problems myself. i have not seen any on my snake but i can see them all over the tank i was wondering if anyone had any suggestions of who to get rid of them????????


----------



## wilkinss77

lbalicki26 said:


> hey i got some "mite" problems myself. i have not seen any on my snake but i can see them all over the tank i was wondering if anyone had any suggestions of who to get rid of them????????


If they're not on the snake, they're most likely not snake mites but wood mites or similar & therefore nothing to worry about. What do they look like?


----------



## Sylvi

Just be careful if you use Ardap - it should come with a health warning! It's very strong and effects my chest significantly and I normally don't have any breathing issues! Using this, I empty the viv, I spray newspaper outside, let it dry and then line the viv with it. I also spray a damp cloth outside and then wipe the inside and outside of the viv with it. I spay the inside of the hide (outside) and let it dry. Let it all rest and then I pop my snake back in. If you keep tarantulas etc be really careful. I haven't had to treat my vivs in years so my tin is under the sink and is at least 7 years old, I see though you can still buy it on ebay in the UK and Germany. If it's not illegal it really should be - it is pretty evil stuff.


----------

